# Chilled Lobster Salad...LF



## Filus59602 (Feb 6, 2003)

Chilled Lobster Salad
About.com Low-Fat - e-mail
Servings: 4 

8 ounces penne pasta, dry (4 servings)
2 teaspoons light olive oil
2 tablespoons fresh basil, chopped (or 2 teaspoons dried)
2 cloves garlic, crushed
1 pound lobster, cooked and chopped
1/3 cup nonfat plain yogurt
1 tablespoon fresh dill weed (or 1 teaspoon dried)
Pepper to taste

Cook pasta to al dente, rinse with cool water and set aside.  Saute garlic in light olive oil until brown.  Toss pasta into oil and garlic mixture, then add basil.  Cover and refrigerate while preparing lobster.  To prepare the lobster, combine all remaining ingredients in a medium bowl until well blended and refrigerate until cool or ready to serve.  Transfer pasta to large serving platter and top with lobster salad mixture to serve.

Crab:  Substitute equal amount of cooked crab meat in place of lobster.

Low-carb:  Omit pasta and prepare lobster as directed.  Serve lobster on a bed of tossed greens.

Source: Stella's Kitchen 

Per serving: 342 Calories; 4g Total Fat; 31g Protein; 44.5g carbohydrates; 2.7g Fiber...108 mg cholesterol

HEALTHY EATIN' RECIPES 2003
http://www.recipecircus.com/recipes/Phyllis_aka_Filus/


----------

